# berkly drop shot rods



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Our local tackle shop have these rods on special from 75 dollars to 99 dollars they are 6ft to 7 ft is this a good buy

cheers cruiser


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

i think you mean 99 to 75 lol


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

If you're after a budget priced rod, there's nothing too wrong with the Dropshots, and ya wont find cheaper.

Having said that, they can be pretty brittle by comparison to other graphites, so treat it with care.


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

I was drooling over one offered on ebay for $100 + $20 postage. 
Ended up getting a Tica 10lb 6'6" from the corner store, for $80 down from $120  
Shop around


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got one and it's excellent


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the drop shots not the top of the line but they will definately get the job done.

Cheers Micka


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

yakattack said:


> Nothing wrong with the drop shots not the top of the line but they will definately get the job done.
> 
> Cheers Micka


Yep ive got one thats about 3-4 years old now, caught many fish and the only problem ive ever had was i snapped about 3 inches off the tip out my own stupidity. paid $110 for it. soo id take a $75 one  Ill PM you details and your send it ;-) baha just jokin ill get a new one soon from BCF (my mate gets discount ;-) , soo ill save a big$25)


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought I got a good deal $100 down from $120, I'd take it for $75 and run run run. :lol:


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

good rods, great for the price,
caught many fish from the yak, boat and shore with my 7ft 2-4 kilo stick


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

in a hell of a lot of posts you hear them recommended by experienced guys as a great starter rod for plastics etc etc etc. i have one in the 1-3kg rating, i really like it. and for that price you cant go wrong.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

in a hell of a lot of posts you hear them recommended by experienced guys as a great starter rod for plastics etc etc etc. i have one in the 1-3kg rating, i really like it. and for that price you cant go wrong.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Very good price.
I've got one I've worn the size rating etc off and cant remember what size it is, but its a great little rod.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Many thanks fellas ,i will head in today and pick one up ,now all i have to do is smugle it past SWMBO and im laughing ;-)

cheers cruiser


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a fantastic price if they are the Series 2 dropshots. They are grey with orange writing. Motackle has them for $109 on the net but $139 instore. I bought one for $109 6'8 3-5kg.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

younggun said:


> good rods, great for the price,
> caught many fish from the yak, boat and shore with my 7ft 2-4 kilo stick


Same one i have.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I got a Dropshot II (grey with the orange writing) for $69 on sale at a local Amart that was clearing all of its stock before Rebel Sport took over.

Mine is a 1-3kg and quite a nice rod for the price. Is definitely a softer feel to my Sic Stik Pro on the same weight class.....but the Sic Stik's do tend to feel stiff for their ratings. I lke the Dropshot...a great little rod for the $$.

Bart70


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Stuff the dropshots. Wait for a sale at kmart (they have em all the time) and look for a 7'2" Tsunami Bullseye 2-5Kg. You cant always find them, but on a sale you can pick them up for just under 50 bucks (Just over 60 normal price). They are as good as your dropshot for a fraction of the price. Great flathead flick stick, but I've caught good Salmon, Tailor and a rat king on mine too. They have a 6'4" 2-4Kg model too, but it's not stiff enough for agressive flicking. Bloody perfect for bream luring tho! ;-). I've had mine for a couple of years and they are still going strong despite my best (unintentional) efforts at destroying them.

Just be careful buying rods at kmart tho. Check all the guides etc before buying anything, Ive seen damaged goods there many times.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Go the Dropshot, best rod available under a hundred, I have one wish I had more.

Cheers


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I have 3 of these rods all 2-4kg in 3 different lengths and all used with 8lb braid for snapper and simply love them. Had the more exy rods in the past and in the end of the day ALL rods will be broken somehow sometime. These handle very nicely indeed and are well and truly sufficient to boat 8kg snapps with ease from a yak (boated a 6kg one last night actually). Always got my eye open for spare models in readiness for the inevitable breakage. BTW I scored a 6'10" 2-4kg last weekend from Amart for $80, gonna work on a replacement for that one this weekend just to have a couple spare.

If only Stradics and Sustains were as cheap........

Jack.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Guys it your lucky day!!!!

My local has a heap of 2-4kg (perfect bream/bass/plastics) on sale for $54!!!! yes not a typo.... $54!!!! thats for the 6'6 two piece and also has two for the price of one ($119) single piece 2-4 & 4kg.

He we will post order as far as i know. can order online on his website or drop into the store in kiama.

http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/category31_1.htm

Thanks to jeffo for putting me onto this one.

edit: def series 2 (current series) - apparantly a new series comming out - last time it was nothing major - just a change of colour and reel seat.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Grimo!

Got 4 of these on their way north......2 for me (well one for the young bloke and one for the wife!) and 2 for a mate (& his wife).

I have a Dropshot 2 in 1-3kg and for a lower end rod it has been great. I Don't think anybody could top a Dropshot 2 for $54. A great quality rod for the missus or kids at the price of cheapie!! I think RRP for this is around the $120 mark.

Bart70


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

If anybody is insterested - got my order today from these guys. I placed it at lunch time Wednesday and had the 4 rods in my hands here in Port Macquarie by lunch time Friday.

I gave them a quick call to clarify a couple of things before placing the order online. For those wondering they ARE the Series 2 Dropshots at this price.

My experience has been pretty good - I will be watching their website in future for more specials. I would rate their service as excellent. Usual disclaimers apply - I do not know these guys from a bar of soap, just communicating my experience as a first time customer.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Good to hear Bart. i too have only ever had good experiences, hence why i keep going back.

Ben (owner) is the owner /operator of the store. Have to take my hat off to him, for a young bloke (25-26?) he's given the tackle industry a nudge thats for sure with good prices and even better specials. He's been set up in kiama for a number of years.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

He has certainly raised some interest......

I fished with Physhopath last weekend who was keen to show off his new Dropshot that he ordered and received the same days as mine. Several of my staff are mad keen fishos and are in the process of ordering some rods from him as well.

I know his website has been marked in favourites and will be watched in the future by many people.

Great to see a young bloke from a small coastal town getting in amongst some of the bigger players. I would shop of this guy before I would consider places like BCF.

Bart70


----------



## drawicki (Jun 15, 2008)

just bought one, hasnt arrived yet but hope its good


----------

